# New Slingshot from Btoon



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, just wanted to say that I have now recieved my new sling from Btoon84 and have to say I could not be any happier. Design, fit and finish are superb - the wood combo is stunning!! I am no good with regards to putting up pics but sure Btoon84 will oblige as and when he reads this. Many thanks for a great sling.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Btoon is da man ! Beautiful work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

treefork said:


> Btoon is da man ! Beautiful work.


 :iagree:


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Just sent him an email so he should be able to put up some pics soon so you guys can see what I mean!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad you got it safely! And even more glad that you like it so much. It was an absolute pleasure to make this one up for ya!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, Master BB. Gorgeous. Your work is truly amazing.
Type of woods used?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Thank you for sharing, Master BB. Gorgeous. Your work is truly amazing.
> Type of woods used?


Thanks Peter. we have a Classic Bolivian Rosewood Sandwich. Meats and cheeses include padauk and yellow birch. Mayo of maple in the middle.  Copper lanyard hole. Outback wanted a larger than my normal small size so i made the handle a bit longer/fatter.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful combination of woods. I like the longer handle, also, it will make it a very stable shooter (Brandon, keep this idea in mind for later :naughty

Todd


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

YUMMY. Anyone hungry for a Btoon outback sandwich?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's the berries!


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Very nice.....I like it! - John


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Brandon that is sweeeeeet !!! 
I'm sure your gonna enjoy this little masterpiece outback !!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

mr. green said:


> YUMMY. Anyone hungry for a Btoon outback sandwich?


Mr Green that sounds kinda wrong !!! Lol :-D


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

How do you but th bug in there btoon? It looks very nice, I'm jealous.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Another top draw project .successfully completed BB. Congratulations Master Craftsman!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Whoa! Btoon I've always liked your work, but you really hit the spot with this.... NICE ONE!!

Great addition Outback.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy schnikeys! Congrats, Mr. Outback. I am sure you will enjoy that one. That's just coocoo cool, Brandon.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome sammich!

Beautiful blend of colors.

Brandon, PM sent


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

toony that thing kicks a55


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This turned out to be one of my fav's. It was hard to let go. Aren't they all????? Yes, but this one just felt reallllly nice


----------



## Jonezy92 (Aug 21, 2013)

How much would you make another one like this for matey?


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A dream of a slingshot, the colors are so nice, it's a stunner :bowdown:


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

great work ...


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

THE TOON!!!- bringin it-Yeah Baby!!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A W E S O M E!!!!!!!

...I think I've fainted a little bit!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

It's Btoon, alright!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

thats a stunning catty my friend !!


----------

